# Where do you Put your Tack?



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

I leave it inside the truck, or inside the trailer's tack room if it has one. No one would bother stealing my tack, it's not something to lust after, it's pretty beaten up. When I show I have to borrow a friend's trailer, so I don't have my own, but she comes with me, as does my boyfriend and dad, so we have an ample amount of people who are able to keep an eye on things and make sure Arrow is doing ok and not being harassed or anything by the trailer.
I haven't forgotten anything yet, because I make lists and pack everything well ahead of time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My insurance agent told me my tack would be covered if stolen from a locked vehicle. So that's where my saddles and tack were while at a show.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Since my trailer has a tackroom, and it's my base, I tack up at the trailer.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I'll dream the day I have a trailer, so much of my tack would live in there, and not in my office.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I keep a sterilite with my tack in the front of my BP. When I trailer with my friend, I put it in her LQ trailer tack room. If I'm using a stall, I use a steralite (or two) and a saddle rack and bridle hook in front of the stall to keep things organized.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Jul 1, 2012)

I keep mine in the trailers tack room. My tack isn't at all worthy of stealing, but others keep drool worthy tack in it at shows. Someone is always there to watch the horses and tack, so I don't really have to worry about it. Because I trailer with the barn owner, she always keeps track of whats needed for the trailer and horses, so I just need to worry about my tack, grooming supplies and clothes. I've never forgotten anything, which is pretty surprising for me!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

My tack is in the dressing room of the trailer all the time. I have a back tack but the saddles don't seem to ride so well back there and so I moved everything into the dressing room and put the extra not so used stuff in the back. My daughter shows and everything she needs is in the trailer. 

Here is the inside of my trailer


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Again need to ask Santa for a trailer. 

I was hoping to figure out some idea for myself (no trailer), oh well. Really like your trailer's tack room Wickednag, much bigger than what I'm use to I aka a 2 by 6 slot in front of tiny trailers.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

i have all my show tack in my trailer....

but when i hitch a ride with a friend to a competition i have a chest with all my brushes/grooming supplies, my boots, blankets, etc. my saddles are in their cover and they put them in their trailer, which gets locked if nobody is there.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

In our trailers tack...and it is locked at ALL times. I shake my head when people leave their tacks open at races....it is a open free for all for the low petty thieves and only asking to get robbed. 

This is our tack when it is packed and ready to go! 









In our stock trailer the tack is in the overshot and the escape door is pad locked, and a chain around the back gate with pad lock. I don't trust people....


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

That's my problem I don't care if someone else wants to risk their tack, but I just spent $1200 on a new saddle and no way do I plan on leaving it at a show. I work my butt for everything I own. Where I don't have a trailer, I was thinking along the lines of a hanging saddle rack off the stall, with a lockable trunk locked to my stall. I also plan on putting my saddle (at least my sidesaddle) in the car when it isn't needed, I only have three classes max with it, all on one day. And bringing both saddles home at night. Probably end up borrowing mucking tools, so I don't have to worry about them being in the way.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Around here three or four riders go in together and rent a stall for their tack. They then chain it shut and lock it and each has a key. There are too many lowlifers checking vehicles for something that would get them some drug money. I was announcing a show and I didn't know until I went to get in the car that the key are was badly scratched from someone trying to gain entry. People who frequent shows as competitors are pretty good at spotting someone who doesn't belong there by their demeanor and will keep an eye on them.


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

xD. I keep my tack on my horse.

I get to show. tack up horse. warm up, get on horse, ride, take off tack, put in car and drive home with horse.

Only time tack is out of sight is for about 30seconds when I load/unload horse.


ha ha I know, you are talking about overnight shows or shows where the classes are so staggered you untack between them. right? When that happens I just lock my tack in my vehicle, and drape a tarp or old cover over it to keep it out of sight Like someone else said, my tack is insured if it is stolen out of a locked vehicle.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah your right Iride Ponies, one show is 5 days long, I would be going mostly for the clinics in the morning of every day, but might do a couple of classes, like trail class and farm jump. The parking lot is a kilometer away, and through the main arena (skating rinks), your not allow to park any where near the stables(which I think people who are showing should be allowed). I want my tack around so I am able to take Spice out later once the arenas are open, so she doesn't get bored in the stall.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

In a tack stall.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

since i've sold most of my old tack from previous horses I no longer have any tack except for an english and western saddle my grandfather gave me before he passed away which I use for decoration in my house... They're totally functional and always well oiled but I love looking at the old worn leather it makes the house feel homey.

my harness has yet to find an appropriate place to keep it >.< so I store it in a box... it's a shame because it's very old and I love the smell of old worn harness leather....


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

If I'm showing by myself without a tack stall?

I have a tack trunk. And if I don't care about being fancy I use this... (I love it so much more then my fancy wood but super duper heavy tack trunk)

Stanley Hand Tools-037025R*Stanley Mobile Tool Chest

Best $60 i"ve ever spent. 

It holds all my grooming supplies and pads, wraps, boots, spurs, etc. I often put my bridles in a bag in here too. But I always always always take my saddle to the hotel every night. Even wtih a tack room I take my saddle to the hotel ROOM, I don't ever leave it in my car either. A good friend I know had her kids 3 super expensive saddles and brand new tall boots stolen out of her truck.


----------

